# My French layout



## Johan (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello !

My name is Johan, and I'm a French teenager aged of 14 years. I love trains since I'm a little boy ! 

Today, I would like to tell you about my layout. It's a show case which represents the south-est of France, around the years 1950 - 1950. 

The plan of the tracks : 








Tracks are Peco Steamline 75, and the switching tracks are Electrofrog, with Tortoise motors.

I have already started, by making the buildings of the layout :

The station (whithout the roof, because I want to create the interior of the station !). 


















The level crossing's house : 








(The man should clean his house !!) 

The waggons which are going to "work" on my layout : 










And the steam engine :









And that's all !

I will post here when there will be some new things !

Have a good evening,

Johan

Note : Sorry for my bad english :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You have a better handle on English than most folks this side of the pond...nice work, European models are always a bit of fresh air for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Looks like your off to a great start. :smilie_daumenpos:
How big is the layout going to grow to?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice work, and other than not capitalizing English, I'd say you have the language part handled just fine.  This looks like it's shaping up to be a very nice looking layout.


----------

